# which turbo??



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

i wanna upgrade the turbo...but do ya know which 1 is the best??? stock sr20det ,t25... 
thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

there is no such thing as a BEST turbo, depends on what kind of horsepower you're looking for and your supporting mods. the 95-99 eclipse turbo's come with t25 and i know that there's the t28 that's a direct bolt on. That's a small upgrade though.Basically what I'm trying to say is you have to be more specific on what you want. HP? 1/4? streetability?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

i mean lyk all of the above haha...hp, 1/4"yea", and streetability
thanks.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

If you can afford one, I'd try to get a new GT series turbo. How much horsepower do you want? How much lag will you put up with? I'm sure there's a thread on this telling you what you should put on your car if want x horsepower.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

A T3/TO4e hybrid would get you around 320 hp, a pretty good street/strip setup. Check out the forced induction section and the SR20 thread at the top.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

i have around 1500 is that good enough?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

If you put on a T3/T04 hybrid you'd have to get a different exhaust manifold since those turbos don't use a T25 flange. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

my friend told me to get a t78..is that good??? how many hp they have???


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

You don't have nearly enough money for a T78 upgrade. If you want to run 600HP or more and upgrade the engine internals, you'd get a T78, and that'd cost WAY more than $1500.

If I were you, I'd look for a GReddy 16G or 18G turbo. They use a T25 flange (if I remember correctly), and you could probably get the turbo itself and the other stuff you would need (injectors, etc) for that much money. It'd give you pretty good power, probably around 350WHP or so.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

If your friend said a T78, a Turbonetics Y2K or a T51R Kai would be a better turbo for your app.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

skyz said:


> *my friend told me to get a t78..is that good??? how many hp they have??? *


wow. that is one of the dumbest questions i've ever seen.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

T-78 eh? Looking to go into the Quick 16? Not want to drive your car on the street? Or do you never drop below 5000 rpms when you're driving?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

actually might car right now run 13.2 ......damn if dat t78 power i would save it later for project car haha.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

but my goal i try to beat the shit out of z06 or viper.....gotta b bit high 11.... which turbo should i use ...money not da problem...
thanks..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

dey have a supra ova 1000 hp street legal....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

ME NO SPEAK ENGRISH


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

the best turbo for the SR20 is the HKS GT3037s that is the best turbo for ANY 2.0 liter engine and the spool up is great. this IS the BEST turbo for the SR20. the power rating is 475-500 hp and almost no spool up time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

91RPS13_DRIFT said:


> *the best turbo for the SR20 is the HKS GT3037s that is the best turbo for ANY 2.0 liter engine and the spool up is great. this IS the BEST turbo for the SR20. the power rating is 475-500 hp and almost no spool up time. *


if you want 11 just add a 50 shot of NOS to this turbo and you'll run 11's

My friend ran a 10.892 @ 156 Mph with this setup and the JUN AUTO's Stroker kit.

This turbo is an all around good turbo, Track, Drift, Drag, and Street driving.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

damn 500 hp? ne internal work/??? and i dun want to spray so....
$$?
so i can jux take out the t25 and put hks3037 on??? is dat it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

please tell me there is something wrong with your computer


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

yeah you can but you wont run that 11. i have that one on my car and i've run a 12. stock internels. execpt for cams need lots of torque for drifting. but you should still run 12's with that turbo.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

esyip said:


> *wow. that is one of the dumbest questions i've ever seen.  *





> _Originally posted by WannabeSilvia_
> *please tell me there is something wrong with your computer*




LOL u guys crack me up :jump:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

> My friend ran a 10.892 @ 156 Mph with this setup and the JUN AUTO's Stroker kit.


MMMmmmmmm, 2.2 stroker kit  Too bad it's like 6 grand


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

its not 6 grand he paid 4 for it. look around there are alot of them the apex strocker kit is 6500 but ive seen the JUN for ceaper i'll get back on where.


----------

